# 2006 Remote Starter in Tucson AZ



## NYBabie (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a 2006 GTO and want to have a remote starter installed but I am having a wicked hard time finding a place that knows how to install them here in Tucson, AZ. The Specialists said that the bypass is not available for the 2006 yet so they cannot do it, Audio Express has wicked bad reviews, and I am just not sure about Best Buy. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on where I might be able to get one installed? I would go to Phoenix if I have to. I want to have the Viper 5901 installed but I want to make sure that I bring it somewhere that has either installed one in a 2006 before or has definite knowledge of what they are doing. From what I have read, there are alot of places that butcher your car and don't install them right. I appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There are no bypass kits that work with the GTO as far as I know.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That must be the reason I've seen remote starters on just about everything except 04-06 GTOs.


----------



## NYBabie (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you!

Rukee......does that mean that it really can't be done RIGHT?? I just got off the phone with a place in Phoenix that said they can do it but it will need a module....which is about $100...no big deal.....but does that sound right?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NYBabie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Rukee......does that mean that it really can't be done RIGHT?? I just got off the phone with a place in Phoenix that said they can do it but it will need a module....which is about $100...no big deal.....but does that sound right?


The problem is the interface for the security system, no one makes on that works on the new GTOs. And if you find one, plz report back here. I'd be sure to ask if they've ever done a new GTO, and if they say yes, ask for the peoples phone # for a reference.
I use these guys and they really have their sh!t together!! Everything is to military grade quality, little tricky to install and more so, to set up, but sweet stuff. They have a 2-way fab with an LCD screen which tells you back if the car is running, if the doors are unlocked, if anyone tried the doors sense you last locked it, cool stuff.


----------

